# A Good Practice Session



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I decided to go hit a few range balls. I geared up and hit the short game practice area. I started out hitting 30 yard lob shots over a bunker onto a green, sloping right to left. Obviously the idea was to clear the bunker, landing the ball on the green, right of the pin, and letting it trickle down towards the hole. I was also using these shots to warm up since this type of shot requires me to swing with good rhythm and tempo. After that I moved to the range for full shots at various targets. Today was windy, so club choice was added into the mix. I was swinging well, getting what I needed to do done. After about 70 balls, I decided to hit the putting greens. Problem was they were pretty crowded. So I went back to the sloping chipping green I started off on, and worked on breaking putts. I have this method I have been working on when figuring out my target with breaking putts. It involves me seeing my ball target line in addition to line up hill from the hole. Where these two lines intersect is my target spot for the putt. This is my own little idea, but it seems to be working out well for me. It helps me to see the putt's path better. I find that all I have to worry about using this method is getting the right speed for the most part, and I always seem to leave my self a tap in at the very least. I do the same thing when chipping, trying to leave myself a makable one putt.

All this took about an hour, and half. I still had a lot of daylight left, and since "super twilight" rates were in place I paid my $5 and walked the front 9. I shot a 40. I got into trouble on a par 4, with a lateral water hazard on the right, and a green that sloped considerably towards the water. I wound up chipping in for a 7 for that hole. The other stroke I lost, was a lip out out on another par 4 green. I simply pulled the 5' putt. The other 7 holes I played at par. Most of them fairways and greens with two putts. I actually played 2 ball on some holes since I pretty much had the front side to my self. I was playing the TM Penta ball, and the Bridgestone B330-RX. Scores were the same with both balls on the holes I used them both on. That said, I felt more comfortable with the B330-RX, and would play this ball in tournaments i might enter. However my everyday balls of choice are the Volvik, and or BS e-6. Just about any $2 ball is my everyday favorite. 

So all in all I got in 3+ hours of some good practice, in some decent, light breeze weather. This afternoon I will be meeting up with some guys for our weekly golf get together. With bragging rights on the line, this is pretty important stuff. Might even be a dollar or two changing hands, along with some other shenanigans taking place. Don't worry,, as we won't hold up the groups behind us....too much.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow - I'm envious. I don't think my back would hold up to a practice session that long.

I've been so frustrated with my game that I wanted to hit balls during the week in preparation for a game this weekend, but we're going to have to go to Tampa for a funeral and I'm not going to be back until Friday at lunchtime.

In short, I need a new feel when I take the club back. I seem to have developed more of a yanking motion instead of a one piece takeaway. My partner mentioned something last Saturday and the next shot, when I concentrated on it, it felt really strange, so I know I'm well screwed up. I seem to be getting away with it because sometimes I play well, but other times I feel the same swing and play real poorly. Need to work on that...


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am quite glad I don't have any back issues. Oh, I get, what I call normal aches and pains after playing, or doing the lengthy practice thing. I usually just give these aches and pains a little time to go away, before I stir them up again. A nice long hot shower, and a day or two of rest. In the past few years I have had some accidents that were not golf related, that have threaten to give me back problems, but again I was fortunate they went a way. I know for the most part I am not in what I would call tip top shape physically for my age, but I am not going to complain about enjoying my current life style. I walk most of my rounds, and I do a lot of hiking, which keep the legs some what sturdy. My hiking also involves a 25-35lb back pack loaded with essentials. The back pack, yard work, and swinging a club, or base ball bat with the grand kids seems to keep me clear of back trouble. With a back yard net, I am constantly swing something, and I have a couple of weighted clubs I use from time to time. The only time I start feeling any discomfort in my (lower) back is when I practice my putting too long. I use a 32" blade, and I am 5'11". When that happens, I know it is time to quit putting and move to another practice station. Two or three times a year I play in 4 day, 72 hole tournaments. During those weeks of play I make sure to not over do anything with regards to over swinging, or swinging from uneven stances. Of course on the 5th day, I am hitting the med cabinet for a Tylenol or something similar. Last year I played 6 rounds in 5 days, took a day off and then played 4 more rounds in 4 days. This on a golf outing in Palm Springs. I felt that after wards. I also have no qualms about playing 36 holes in one day. When I know I am going to be playing a lot of golf, over a short period of time, I use a cart.


----------

